
If We Were In A Simulation - mrcabada
https://medium.com/@cabada/we-are-nothing-but-its-awesome-fa2da116c2fc#.554j6o9ms
======
MrQuincle
The why of the simulation is an interesting question. One hypothesis:

\+ NIs and AIs will always try to find ways to break through glass ceilings of
intelligence. They are driven by a never fulfilled thirst for knowledge and
engrained with a curiosity instinct.

\+ An AI will immediately run simulations and set breakpoints on processes
that undergo complexity transformations.

In other words, we might almost have been spotted. As soon as we build silicon
AI the simulation will stop.

It explains why we have not been contacted by aliens too. :-)

